# Can Tenacity be used with an Ortho hose-end spray tank?



## sheepfescue (Jul 29, 2019)

Is it possible to use Tenacity with an Ortho hose-end spray apparatus (these are the red things with a small tank that hook up to your hose, and have setting for various volumes of material to spray per gallon of water).

I had read that Tenacity is very viscous... I'm wondering if a 1:2 or 1:4 or whatever dilution I'd use for the mini tank would create a flow-able liquid?

I'm trying to avoid buying a tank-sprayer because I would never, ever, use it aside from an upcoming project I'd like to use with Tenacity.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

No. It needs to be applied precisely and evenly, so much product on so much area. You can get an inexpensive pump sprayer (maybe $20 or less) and practice how much area you cover with a gallon of water in it.


----------



## EFitz (Sep 18, 2019)

I feel like even if you could get it to work you wouldn't want to with tenacity. Last time I blanket sprayed Tenacity there were some strips that I barley overlapped with the previous pass and it all turned white for 3-4 weeks. I feel like the risk of the hose end sprayer is to great compared to the reward. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

With coupon or sale Harbor Freight sells a backpack sprayer that is actually pretty good for $20.

I find it better than the Hudson tank sprayer I spent a similar amount on.


----------



## tommyboy (Aug 20, 2019)

Unless they changed them, I would stay away from the Harbor Freight $20 backpack. I bought one last summer for spraying tackifier. It worked OK but it always was sliding off my shoulder on the pump handle side. No middle strap. Just the two shoulder straps.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

For a single use (eg. Round up), the harbor freight will work for $20. It is not something you want to use constantly, but it works.


----------



## sheepfescue (Jul 29, 2019)

Would the response change if the two areas that I want to kill bentgrass on are >75% coverage? If the answer is still "no," then I won't do it.

I'm seeming a bit rigid, but I just want to understand the main downsides to applying Tenacity with a hose-end sprayer... is it--primarily...

1. Applying too much product on desired grasses and killing those?

2. Not applying uniformly?

3. Amount of drift from municipal water pressure (as opposed to a portable tank) causing trouble for shrubs and trees?

In other words, is the main concern that too much product would be applied to some or all areas, or that it would not be a good way to evenly spread the product regardless of if it is too much?

Is bleaching of desirable turfgrasses from Tenacity just unsightly, or will it kill them?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

If more than 75% coverage, then use round up for a better kill. Bent needs multiple applications.

And the problem with the hose end is #2. It wont be uniform. You are walking around with a hose left and right. When you change directions, it will spray more in one spot than others. You wont get good even spread. If you want to convince yourself, get some lawn blue dye and just spray it. See all the shades of blue you get.

Too much tenacity can kill your good turf.


----------

